# بيت ، دار



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
يبدو أن استعمال كلمة بيت للدلالة على الدار هو استعمال خاطئ ، فالبيت هو الحجرة أو الغرفة الواحدة ، أو المكان المحاط - غالبا  - بأربعة جدران وله سقف ، ليستخدم لغرض معين ، كبيت النوم  وبيت الضيوف وبيت الخلاء وبيت الحمام ، وعلى هذا فالدار هي مجموعة من البيوت .. 
ما تقولون في هذا ؟


----------



## I.K.S.

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
في لغة العرب قد تضيق مساحة البيت ويدنحط شأنه ليعنى به الجحر وما دون ذلك وقد تتتسع مساحته ويرتقي شأنه ليقصد به القصر


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسب لسان العرب، البيت قد يكون الدار وقد يكون القصر وقد يكون الخباء وقد يكون المظلة وغيرها
يبدو لي حسب هذا ان البيت هو المكان الذي نبيت فيه عادة سواء كان حجرة أو قصرا، فإن كان هذا هو أصل الاسم، فهذا يعني أن غرفة الطعام ليست بيتا لأن أحدا لا يبيت فيها، ولكن الدار كلها يمكن أن تكون بيتا، وغرفة النوم يمكن أن تكون بيتا

أما الدار في البناء والعرصة (والعرصة هي الأرض التي بُنيت عليها الدار). فهذا يعنى أن الدار يجب أن تكون بناءا ولا يطلق على الخباء والخيمة دارا لأنها غير مبنية إلا أن كلها قد تكون بيوتا


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنتم ..
شكرا جزيلا ..


----------

